

Ask HN: Good experiences with domain auctioning? - gearoidoc

I've got 2 or 3 domain names I'm thinking about selling (they were related to work I used to do but have since stop developing).<p>Does domain auctioning work? Wheres the best place to auction it? I'm trying to avoid GoDaddy at all costs...
======
cyphersanctus
Well, the good or bad experience depends on the quality of your domains. A
good generic .com domain will give you great results in an auction. If its a
domain which is just brandable or a composition of words which dont normally
go together, it wont generate much of a buzz. You can check with the adwords
keyword tool to see hou many exact match searches are done for your domain
keywords every month. If youre looking at anything below 10k searches, its not
a good domain. My personal expectation, being a long time domainer, is to have
more than 160k exact searches per month.

Wirh regards to where to establish the auctions, why do you avoid Godaddy?
Your result usually depends on the amount of people who see your auction. Many
people will see it on Godaddy, so if its a nice domain, it will fetch anywhere
frome 10 to 80 bids. Other options are domain forums like namepros.

To answer your question of does domain auctioning work: it does. Ive made 30k
from auctions in the past 2 years. Cheers.

~~~
gearoidoc
Cool thanks for the reply.

My main issue with using GoDaddy was their support of SOPA. Obviously they
switched their allegiance after the uproar but I still don't trust them based
on their initial decision.

My domain name is xfactorresults.com - x factor being a pretty big show over
here in Ireland and the UK (and its in the USA too but I'm not sure how big it
is) so it will be interesting to see if I can sell it.

------
Lasher
Like the previous poster said, it depends what the names are. If they are top
quality generic .com domains then your best bet is probably contacting a
domain broker. If they are just average names from an abandoned project you
could try any of the regular domain forums. Domain sales on Ebay or Flippa
actually do ok too.

